# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  kronik's protein bar recipe

## kronik420

i used to buy protein bars, they were 50$ for like 12, and full of sugar, so one day i decided to make my own:

Ingredients:

4 cups oats 1200 cals 216 carbs 40 protein 20 fat
3 bananas 315 cals 81 carbs 3 protein 0 fat
2 cups roasted peanuts 1708 cals 63 carbs 69 protein 145 fat
6 scoops chocolate whey 840 cals 12 carbs 180 protein 9 fat
2-3 tablespoons of water

total cals:
4063 cals 372 carbs 292 protein 174 fat

this made a total of 18 bars, so each bar would be:
225 cals 20 carbs 16 protein 10 fat

makes for a good snack  :Stick Out Tongue: 

directions:

using a food processor, process the oats and put aside in a bowl

then process the peanuts and put aside in a bowl

then add a third of the oats and a third of the nuts back into the food processor with 2 scoops of whey, 1 banana, 1 tablespoon of water. process, move mixture into a bowl, and repeat twice.

now get a baking dish, line with cling wrap, and then put this mixture into the dish and press down and flatten out, cover with cling wrap and freeze for a few hours.

take it out of the freezer, cut into bars (how ever big or small you wish), then wrap up individual bars in cling wrap and re-freeze.

take out and eat as needed  :Stick Out Tongue: 



notes:
i use Muscle-tech's nitro-tech whey powder
and the peanuts i buy raw, and then roast them myself, most peanuts come salted and i don't want the extra salt...


pics:

----------


## kronik420

more pics:

----------


## Mostly-fat

Damn bro you should start your own show.. Any extra herbs in them there bars Kron lol

----------


## kronik420

> Damn bro you should start your own show.. Any extra herbs in them there bars Kron lol


lol, only when im bulking  :Wink:

----------


## Mostly-fat

Lol they look pretty good ill have to whip snatch of those up sometime..

----------


## Youngbikerider

Made these and turned out to be delicious thanks kronik

----------


## kronik420

> Made these and turned out to be delicious thanks kronik


your welcome, enjoy.

----------


## HeadAndArm

Definitely going to have to try those out. So tired of protein bars that are mainly soy bleh.

----------


## kronik420

> Definitely going to have to try those out. So tired of protein bars that are mainly soy bleh.


ill never buy another protein bar again  :Smilie:

----------


## DJ12

Just made them and turned out amazing! Thank you

----------


## kronik420

> Just made them and turned out amazing! Thank you


your welcome,

im out, gotta make some more too  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## >Good Luck<

I'm going to try this but with raw nuts rather than roasted. Probably might use almonds too! Thanks kron

----------


## Brick

Not a fan of bananas. Ditch them and you save 4.5c a bar

----------


## kronik420

> I'm going to try this but with raw nuts rather than roasted. Probably might use almonds too! Thanks kron


your welcome




> Not a fan of bananas. Ditch them and you save 4.5c a bar


but then you miss out on vitamins like b1 and b2 lol  :Wink:

----------


## basketballfan22

Thanks for the recipe kronik420! I will definitely incorporate, and perhaps replace a protein shake with it.

----------


## allskill87

> more pics:
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=129944"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=129945"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=129946"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=129947"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=129948"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=129943"/>


Those look dank I'm going to have to try them out

----------


## kronik420

making more today

adding cranberries.. something different..

----------


## WMSuperSport

I've made a few batches of these and they're great. 
One problem, I use blender and mix small portions at a time. It is a serious pain in the but. Any recommendations to make this job easier?

----------


## kronik420

> I've made a few batches of these and they're great. 
> One problem, I use blender and mix small portions at a time. It is a serious pain in the but. Any recommendations to make this job easier?


i use a food processor, and yea, you can't fit all of it in at once, i divided it into thirds..

you could try just adding all the ingredients into a bowl and using your hands to mix it, but that might be harder...

or you can do bigger batches less often, so you will only have to make them once a month or so...

i get 18 bars out of a batch, if i eat 1 a day, that means it'll last me 18 days..

----------


## whitetop

Thanks dude tried and was great and like how I can put what fruit in and not stick with one.

I use a baby food blender less of a noise and better broken up as well.

----------


## kronik420

bump

----------

